# Importer des contacts dans Carnet d'adresse depuis un telephone portable?



## Simbouesse (13 Mai 2008)

Je suis désolé de poster ça là, mais je n'ai pas trouver le "sous-forum" dédié aux téléphones portables... J'espère qu'un gentil modo ne m'en voudra pas et me replacera dans le droit chemin... 

Voici mon problème:

Je possède un téléphone portable Motorola RAZR V3x et je voudrais sauvegarder mes contacts sur  mon macbook dans Carnet d'Adresses... Le problème c'est que la synchronisation par iSync ne me permet pas d'ajouter des contacts...  

Avez-vous une solution ou dois-je rentrer mes contacts un par un à la main?...

Merci de votre attention!


----------



## whereismymind (15 Mai 2008)

Tu as mal fait quelquechose alors. Ma copine avait un V3 et ça marchait très bien. A moins que ta version d'iSync ne soit pas à jour.

Quelle version de Mac OS X as tu ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Mai 2008)

ben j'ai Tiger Mac OS X 10.4.11...

La seule chose que iSync me fait c'est d'ajouter sur mon téléphone les contacts de Carnet d'adresse avec une adresse mail...


----------



## ManUtopiK (14 Novembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème.
Si j'ajoute un contact dans mon téléphone, lors de la synchronisation il ne vas pas s'inscrire dans mon carnet d'adresse.
En fait la synchronisation ne marche que dans le sens mac -> téléphone...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Novembre 2008)

Tiens, ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu ce topic 
J'ai laissé tomber depuis, mais si quelqu'un pouvait répondre, alors...:love:


----------



## ManUtopiK (17 Novembre 2008)

En fait, j'ai trouvé mon problème !
J'ai plusieurs groupes dans mon carnet d'adresse, et je synchronise avec un seul groupe.
Lorsque j'ajoute un nouveau numéro dans mon portable et que je synchronise avec iSync, il ajoute bien le numéro mais seulement dans le groupe "Toutes" qui contient toutes les fiches.
Il n'ajoute pas tous seul la nouvelle fiche dans le groupe avec lequel je synchronise...

Du coup, j'ai fait un groupe intelligent qui affiche les fiches modifiées depuis 1 jour, et je les copie dans mon groupe de synchronisation...
Je fini le travail à la main quoi...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2008)

sinon  un moyen dont on a déjà parlé
Au lieu de faire une synchro directe mac - telephone 

passer par un site de gestion de carnet qui sert de relais entre les divers apareils
( et de depot  sauvegarde en ligne ce qui parfois est très pratique)


----------

